# Looking for simple 2-cylinder



## compressor man (May 15, 2010)

I am looking for a fairly simple 2 cylinder engine for my second engine build. I looked at the elmers twins and they appear to be a little advanced for me not to mention big. Some of them look like they would require some really big lumps of stock (that I dont have!). I dont want to build a wobbler as I have never been crazy about their design. Does anyone know of such a plan? I have searched through the downloads section section to no avail, although I certainly may have overlooked something.


----------



## boatmadman (May 15, 2010)

How about the twin designed by Bogstandard?

I am currently building this, his explanations are easy to follow and is aimed at someone (like myself) with limited machining experience.

My build log is here: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=9299.0

There are others who have built this engine as well.

Ian


----------



## bearcar1 (May 15, 2010)

Chris, how big is 'too big' when you are speaking about the size of the lumps? Elmer's #13(?) is a nice simple upright twin. The block for it measures 2.000"x3.000" and is 1.000"x(2) bore, perhaps scale this one down? I have drawings for a couple of other twins that I DL'ed from the internet, one is a nice 90* Vtwin and the drawings are completely in German and the other is French of standard design, also in metric measure that are smaller in size. 


BC1
Jim


----------



## compressor man (May 15, 2010)

Hi Bearcar, a block that is 2x3" is a little bigger than what I had in mind. Although there may not be any alternatives. I know that one can always scale down a plan, but if an engine is already fairly complex and fiddley then it will only be made more so when all those little parts suddenly become 50% smaller!

Ian, I would like to give Bogs engine a looks but I do not know where to find the plans??? Is it beyond the level of the sort-of beginning metalworker (me)?


----------



## chuck foster (May 15, 2010)

if you look here you will find bogs twin engine plans http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=615.0

hope this helps.

chuck


----------



## bearcar1 (May 15, 2010)

Chris, most all of Elmer's engines are not complex and lend themselves quite handily to the new comers into this hobby. If you scaled the #13 down 50% it would then have a 4 bore of .550"x(2) and the main lump would become 1.500"x1.000", not a particularly large piece to work on but small enough yet to be manageable. 


BC1
Jim


----------



## compressor man (May 16, 2010)

Hey thanks for the help guys. I was able to find the Bogs engine via the given links and downloaded them. Wow, they are worth a great deal considering the in-depth info given. I have also began to look deeper into the elmers twin engines particularly #13. I will likely choose between these two for my next build. Again, thanks.


----------

